# Coffe chap raffle, Coffee omega supplied dip dks65 on demand grinder



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Ok folks, time for another cheeky raffle, the guys at coffee omega have very kindle supplied us a DIP DK65 on demand grinder as a raflle prize, for those that don't kniw these grinders then check out the review done by Mr shades

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/Uploads/Coffee%20Omega%20-%20DIP%20DKS65%20-%20Grinder%20Review.pdf

50 tickets available at £8 per ticket all profit going into th forum funds. Usual stuff applies, payment details will be sent out once all places have been filled and then once all payments received, the draw will take place. Please add your name to the list if you want a chance of winning this great prize.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

1 coffeechap


----------



## coldplayer (Oct 3, 2013)

1 coffeechap

2. Coldplayer


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

1 coffeechap

2. Coldplayer

3. GCGlasgow


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

1. coffeechap

2. Coldplayer

3. GCGlasgow

4. spune


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

1. coffeechap

2. Coldplayer

3. GCGlasgow

4. spune

5. Mr O


----------



## cracker666 (Jan 17, 2015)

1. coffeechap 2. Coldplayer

3. GCGlasgow

4. spune

5. Mr O

6.Cracker666


----------



## doolallysquiff (Jul 26, 2014)

1. coffeechap 2. Coldplayer

3. GCGlasgow

4. spune

5. Mr O

6.Cracker666

7. Doolallysquiff


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Can't see a place for this in my kitchen, good luck to everyone who enters!


----------



## Jonathan007 (Aug 15, 2012)

1. coffeechap 2. Coldplayer

3. GCGlasgow

4. spune

5. Mr O

6.Cracker666

7. Doolallysquiff

8. Jonathan007


----------



## hilltopbrews (May 17, 2013)

1. coffeechap

2. Coldplayer

3. GCGlasgow

4. spune

5. Mr O

6.Cracker666

7. Doolallysquiff

8. Jonathan007

9. Sarah0817


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

1. coffeechap

2. Coldplayer

3. GCGlasgow

4. spune

5. Mr O

6.Cracker666

7. Doolallysquiff

8. Jonathan007

9. Sarah0817

10. Yes Row


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

1. coffeechap

2. Coldplayer

3. GCGlasgow

4. spune

5. Mr O

6. Cracker666

7. Doolallysquiff

8. Jonathan007

9. Sarah0817

10. Yes Row

11. Flibster


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

1. coffeechap

2. Coldplayer

3. GCGlasgow

4. spune

5. Mr O

6. Cracker666

7. Doolallysquiff

8. Jonathan007

9. Sarah0817

10. Yes Row

11. Flibster

12. Rhys


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

mremanxx


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

1. coffeechap

2. Coldplayer

3. GCGlasgow

4. spune

5. Mr O

6. Cracker666

7. Doolallysquiff

8. Jonathan007

9. Sarah0817

10. Yes Row

11. Flibster

12. Rhys

13. mremanxx

14. fatboyslim


----------



## Steve7 (Dec 19, 2014)

All profits?

As a new ish member is it remiss to ask if that means the whole of my 8 quid, or the total 400 minus the cost of the donation itself?

And what do forum funds do? Am I funding the running of this website? is there a link to more info? Guessing this isn't for charity?


----------



## JoeFromWales (Jan 24, 2015)

1. coffeechap

2. Coldplayer

3. GCGlasgow

4. spune

5. Mr O

6. Cracker666

7. Doolallysquiff

8. Jonathan007

9. Sarah0817

10. Yes Row

11. Flibster

12. Rhys

13. mremanxx

14. fatboyslim

15. JoeFromWales

Good luck everyone.


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

1. coffeechap

2. Coldplayer

3. GCGlasgow

4. spune

5. Mr O

6. Cracker666

7. Doolallysquiff

8. Jonathan007

9. Sarah0817

10. Yes Row

11. Flibster

12. Rhys

13. mremanxx

14. fatboyslim

15. JoeFromWales

16. TomBurtonArt


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

1. coffeechap

2. Coldplayer

3. GCGlasgow

4. spune

5. Mr O

6. Cracker666

7. Doolallysquiff

8. Jonathan007

9. Sarah0817

10. Yes Row

11. Flibster

12. Rhys

13. mremanxx

14. fatboyslim

15. JoeFromWales

16. TomBurtonArt

17. Robti


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

1. coffeechap

2. Coldplayer

3. GCGlasgow

4. spune

5. Mr O

6. Cracker666

7. Doolallysquiff

8. Jonathan007

9. Sarah0817

10. Yes Row

11. Flibster

12. Rhys

13. mremanxx

14. fatboyslim

15. JoeFromWales

16. TomBurtonArt

17. Robti

18. MrShades


----------



## Beanaholic (Feb 2, 2015)

1. coffeechap

2. Coldplayer

3. GCGlasgow

4. spune

5. Mr O

6. Cracker666

7. Doolallysquiff

8. Jonathan007

9. Sarah0817

10. Yes Row

11. Flibster

12. Rhys

13. mremanxx

14. fatboyslim

15. JoeFromWales

16. TomBurtonArt

17. Robti

18. MrShades

19. beanaholic


----------



## bz99s (May 30, 2012)

1. coffeechap

2. Coldplayer

3. GCGlasgow

4. spune

5. Mr O

6. Cracker666

7. Doolallysquiff

8. Jonathan007

9. Sarah0817

10. Yes Row

11. Flibster

12. Rhys

13. mremanxx

14. fatboyslim

15. JoeFromWales

16. TomBurtonArt

17. Robti

18. MrShades

19. beanaholic

20.bz99s


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

1. coffeechap

2. Coldplayer

3. GCGlasgow

4. spune

5. Mr O

6. Cracker666

7. Doolallysquiff

8. Jonathan007

9. Sarah0817

10. Yes Row

11. Flibster

12. Rhys

13. mremanxx

14. fatboyslim

15. JoeFromWales

16. TomBurtonArt

17. Robti

18. MrShades

19. beanaholic

20.bz99s

21. Kman10


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

1. coffeechap

2. Coldplayer

3. GCGlasgow

4. spune

5. Mr O

6. Cracker666

7. Doolallysquiff

8. Jonathan007

9. Sarah0817

10. Yes Row

11. Flibster

12. Rhys

13. mremanxx

14. fatboyslim

15. JoeFromWales

16. TomBurtonArt

17. Robti

18. MrShades

19. beanaholic

20.bz99s

21. Kman10

22. sjenner


----------



## np123 (Dec 15, 2014)

1. coffeechap

2. Coldplayer

3. GCGlasgow

4. spune

5. Mr O

6. Cracker666

7. Doolallysquiff

8. Jonathan007

9. Sarah0817

10. Yes Row

11. Flibster

12. Rhys

13. mremanxx

14. fatboyslim

15. JoeFromWales

16. TomBurtonArt

17. Robti

18. MrShades

19. beanaholic

20.bz99s

21. Kman10

22. sjenner

23. Np123


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

1. coffeechap

2. Coldplayer

3. GCGlasgow

4. spune

5. Mr O

6. Cracker666

7. Doolallysquiff

8. Jonathan007

9. Sarah0817

10. Yes Row

11. Flibster

12. Rhys

13. mremanxx

14. fatboyslim

15. JoeFromWales

16. TomBurtonArt

17. Robti

18. MrShades

19. beanaholic

20.bz99s

21. Kman10

22. sjenner

23. Np123

24. Working Dog


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

1. coffeechap

2. Coldplayer

3. GCGlasgow

4. spune

5. Mr O

6. Cracker666

7. Doolallysquiff

8. Jonathan007

9. Sarah0817

10. Yes Row

11. Flibster

12. Rhys

13. mremanxx

14. fatboyslim

15. JoeFromWales

16. TomBurtonArt

17. Robti

18. MrShades

19. beanaholic

20.bz99s

21. Kman10

22. sjenner

23. Np123

24. Working Dog

25. NickdeBug


----------



## coffee_novice (Feb 16, 2015)

1. coffeechap

2. Coldplayer

3. GCGlasgow

4. spune

5. Mr O

6. Cracker666

7. Doolallysquiff

8. Jonathan007

9. Sarah0817

10. Yes Row

11. Flibster

12. Rhys

13. mremanxx

14. fatboyslim

15. JoeFromWales

16. TomBurtonArt

17. Robti

18. MrShades

19. beanaholic

20.bz99s

21. Kman10

22. sjenner

23. Np123

24. Working Dog

25. NickdeBug

26. Coffee_novice


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

1. coffeechap

2. Coldplayer

3. GCGlasgow

4. spune

5. Mr O

6. Cracker666

7. Doolallysquiff

8. Jonathan007

9. Sarah0817

10. Yes Row

11. Flibster

12. Rhys

13. mremanxx

14. fatboyslim

15. JoeFromWales

16. TomBurtonArt

17. Robti

18. MrShades

19. beanaholic

20.bz99s

21. Kman10

22. sjenner

23. Np123

24. Working Dog

25. NickdeBug

26. Coffee_novice

27. Nod


----------



## mogouk (Feb 4, 2011)

1. coffeechap

2. Coldplayer

3. GCGlasgow

4. spune

5. Mr O

6. Cracker666

7. Doolallysquiff

8. Jonathan007

9. Sarah0817

10. Yes Row

11. Flibster

12. Rhys

13. mremanxx

14. fatboyslim

15. JoeFromWales

16. TomBurtonArt

17. Robti

18. MrShades

19. beanaholic

20.bz99s

21. Kman10

22. sjenner

23. Np123

24. Working Dog

25. NickdeBug

26. Coffee_novice

27. Nod

28. Mogouk


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

1. coffeechap

2. Coldplayer

3. GCGlasgow

4. spune

5. Mr O

6. Cracker666

7. Doolallysquiff

8. Jonathan007

9. Sarah0817

10. Yes Row

11. Flibster

12. Rhys

13. mremanxx

14. fatboyslim

15. JoeFromWales

16. TomBurtonArt

17. Robti

18. MrShades

19. beanaholic

20.bz99s

21. Kman10

22. sjenner

23. Np123

24. Working Dog

25. NickdeBug

26. Coffee_novice

27. Nod

28. Mogouk

29. stevogums


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Fabtastic well over half way now folks


----------



## cracker666 (Jan 17, 2015)

Come on chaps I need my grinder, lol


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

1. coffeechap

2. Coldplayer

3. GCGlasgow

4. spune

5. Mr O

6. Cracker666

7. Doolallysquiff

8. Jonathan007

9. Sarah0817

10. Yes Row

11. Flibster

12. Rhys

13. mremanxx

14. fatboyslim

15. JoeFromWales

16. TomBurtonArt

17. Robti

18. MrShades

19. beanaholic

20.bz99s

21. Kman10

22. sjenner

23. Np123

24. Working Dog

25. NickdeBug

26. Coffee_novice

27. Nod

28. Mogouk

29. stevogums

30. DoubleShot


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

1. coffeechap

2. Coldplayer

3. GCGlasgow

4. spune

5. Mr O

6. Cracker666

7. Doolallysquiff

8. Jonathan007

9. Sarah0817

10. Yes Row

11. Flibster

12. Rhys

13. mremanxx

14. fatboyslim

15. JoeFromWales

16. TomBurtonArt

17. Robti

18. MrShades

19. beanaholic

20.bz99s

21. Kman10

22. sjenner

23. Np123

24. Working Dog

25. NickdeBug

26. Coffee_novice

27. Nod

28. Mogouk

29. stevogums

30. DoubleShot

31. UrbanBumpkin


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

1. coffeechap

2. Coldplayer

3. GCGlasgow

4. spune

5. Mr O

6. Cracker666

7. Doolallysquiff

8. Jonathan007

9. Sarah0817

10. Yes Row

11. Flibster

12. Rhys

13. mremanxx

14. fatboyslim

15. JoeFromWales

16. TomBurtonArt

17. Robti

18. MrShades

19. beanaholic

20.bz99s

21. Kman10

22. sjenner

23. Np123

24. Working Dog

25. NickdeBug

26. Coffee_novice

27. Nod

28. Mogouk

29. stevogums

30. DoubleShot

31. UrbanBumpkin

32. Sean


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

1. coffeechap

2. Coldplayer

3. GCGlasgow

4. spune

5. Mr O

6. Cracker666

7. Doolallysquiff

8. Jonathan007

9. Sarah0817

10. Yes Row

11. Flibster

12. Rhys

13. mremanxx

14. fatboyslim

15. JoeFromWales

16. TomBurtonArt

17. Robti

18. MrShades

19. beanaholic

20.bz99s

21. Kman10

22. sjenner

23. Np123

24. Working Dog

25. NickdeBug

26. Coffee_novice

27. Nod

28. Mogouk

29. stevogums

30. DoubleShot

31. UrbanBumpkin

32. Sean

33. Spukey


----------



## Steve7 (Dec 19, 2014)

Still wondering if anyone will have the courtesy to answer my question. It's a genuine wish to know how these work.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Steve7 said:


> All profits?
> 
> As a new ish member is it remiss to ask if that means the whole of my 8 quid, or the total 400 minus the cost of the donation itself?
> 
> And what do forum funds do? Am I funding the running of this website? is there a link to more info? Guessing this isn't for charity?


Usually, a forum sponsor such as this, donates an item to the forum at a discounted price. The tickets are sold to cover the normal selling cost and the item is paid for and the difference is paid to the forum. I guess it goes towards the general running of the site, and for example, the decision recently taken to refund members who lost their money on a group buy that went wrong.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

1. coffeechap

2. Coldplayer

3. GCGlasgow

4. spune

5. Mr O

6. Cracker666

7. Doolallysquiff

8. Jonathan007

9. Sarah0817

10. Yes Row

11. Flibster

12. Rhys

13. mremanxx

14. fatboyslim

15. JoeFromWales

16. TomBurtonArt

17. Robti

18. MrShades

19. beanaholic

20.bz99s

21. Kman10

22. sjenner

23. Np123

24. Working Dog

25. NickdeBug

26. Coffee_novice

27. Nod

28. Mogouk

29. stevogums

30. DoubleShot

31. UrbanBumpkin

32. Sean

33. Spukey

34. Sk8-bizarre


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Steve7 said:


> Still wondering if anyone will have the courtesy to answer my question. It's a genuine wish to know how these work.


Hi Steve, to my knowledge it's the cost of the grinder (at whatever cost supplied to the forum) minus what the money raised from the raffle. The difference between the 2 is what goes towards the forum.


----------



## Instant no more ! (Feb 17, 2015)

> 50 tickets available at £8 per ticket all profit going into th forum funds/QUOTE]


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Instant no more ! said:


> > 50 tickets available at £8 per ticket all profit going into th forum funds/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Did you want your name adding to the raffle or are you just quoting a phrase of where the money is going ?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Hi Steve, to my knowledge it's the cost of the grinder (at whatever cost supplied to the forum) minus what the money raised from the raffle. The difference between the 2 is what goes towards the forum.


Urban is right - money from tickets raised - minus cost of raffle prize from supplier = surplus to the forum to keep it free and provide funds for events etc...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Current list....

1. coffeechap

2. Coldplayer

3. GCGlasgow

4. spune

5. Mr O

6. Cracker666

7. Doolallysquiff

8. Jonathan007

9. Sarah0817

10. Yes Row

11. Flibster

12. Rhys

13. mremanxx

14. fatboyslim

15. JoeFromWales

16. TomBurtonArt

17. Robti

18. MrShades

19. beanaholic

20.bz99s

21. Kman10

22. sjenner

23. Np123

24. Working Dog

25. NickdeBug

26. Coffee_novice

27. Nod

28. Mogouk

29. stevogums

30. DoubleShot

31. UrbanBumpkin

32. Sean

33. Spukey

34. Sk8-bizarre


----------



## Chockymonster (Jan 21, 2013)

1. coffeechap

2. Coldplayer

3. GCGlasgow

4. spune

5. Mr O

6. Cracker666

7. Doolallysquiff

8. Jonathan007

9. Sarah0817

10. Yes Row

11. Flibster

12. Rhys

13. mremanxx

14. fatboyslim

15. JoeFromWales

16. TomBurtonArt

17. Robti

18. MrShades

19. beanaholic

20.bz99s

21. Kman10

22. sjenner

23. Np123

24. Working Dog

25. NickdeBug

26. Coffee_novice

27. Nod

28. Mogouk

29. stevogums

30. DoubleShot

31. UrbanBumpkin

32. Sean

33. Spukey

34. Sk8-bizarre

35. Chockymonster


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

15 more to go


----------



## noelweston (Oct 7, 2012)

1. coffeechap

2. Coldplayer

3. GCGlasgow

4. spune

5. Mr O

6. Cracker666

7. Doolallysquiff

8. Jonathan007

9. Sarah0817

10. Yes Row

11. Flibster

12. Rhys

13. mremanxx

14. fatboyslim

15. JoeFromWales

16. TomBurtonArt

17. Robti

18. MrShades

19. beanaholic

20.bz99s

21. Kman10

22. sjenner

23. Np123

24. Working Dog

25. NickdeBug

26. Coffee_novice

27. Nod

28. Mogouk

29. stevogums

30. DoubleShot

31. UrbanBumpkin

32. Sean

33. Spukey

34. Sk8-bizarre

35. Chockymonster

36. noelweston


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

come on folks lets get this done, this is a great little grinder and could be yours for £8


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

1. coffeechap

2. Coldplayer

3. GCGlasgow

4. spune

5. Mr O

6. Cracker666

7. Doolallysquiff

8. Jonathan007

9. Sarah0817

10. Yes Row

11. Flibster

12. Rhys

13. mremanxx

14. fatboyslim

15. JoeFromWales

16. TomBurtonArt

17. Robti

18. MrShades

19. beanaholic

20.bz99s

21. Kman10

22. sjenner

23. Np123

24. Working Dog

25. NickdeBug

26. Coffee_novice

27. Nod

28. Mogouk

29. stevogums

30. DoubleShot

31. UrbanBumpkin

32. Sean

33. Spukey

34. Sk8-bizarre

35. Chockymonster

36. noelweston

37. Johnealey

Never one to knowlingly miss a raffle!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Can someone add me please. Can't copy and paste on my phone. Thanks


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

1. coffeechap

2. Coldplayer

3. GCGlasgow

4. spune

5. Mr O

6. Cracker666

7. Doolallysquiff

8. Jonathan007

9. Sarah0817

10. Yes Row

11. Flibster

12. Rhys

13. mremanxx

14. fatboyslim

15. JoeFromWales

16. TomBurtonArt

17. Robti

18. MrShades

19. beanaholic

20.bz99s

21. Kman10

22. sjenner

23. Np123

24. Working Dog

25. NickdeBug

26. Coffee_novice

27. Nod

28. Mogouk

29. stevogums

30. DoubleShot

31. UrbanBumpkin

32. Sean

33. Spukey

34. Sk8-bizarre

35. Chockymonster

36. noelweston

37. Johnealey

38. Froggystyle


----------



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> 1. coffeechap
> 
> 2. Coldplayer
> 
> ...


39. DannyMontez


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

1. coffeechap

2. Coldplayer

3. GCGlasgow

4. spune

5. Mr O

6. Cracker666

7. Doolallysquiff

8. Jonathan007

9. Sarah0817

10. Yes Row

11. Flibster

12. Rhys

13. mremanxx

14. fatboyslim

15. JoeFromWales

16. TomBurtonArt

17. Robti

18. MrShades

19. beanaholic

20.bz99s

21. Kman10

22. sjenner

23. Np123

24. Working Dog

25. NickdeBug

26. Coffee_novice

27. Nod

28. Mogouk

29. stevogums

30. DoubleShot

31. UrbanBumpkin

32. Sean

33. Spukey

34. Sk8-bizarre

35. Chockymonster

36. noelweston

37. Johnealey

38. Froggystyle

39. DannyMontez


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

11 more to go, will get that count down going soon


----------



## jkb89 (Dec 10, 2014)

Can someone add me on? Can't copy on my phone for some reason.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

1. coffeechap

2. Coldplayer

3. GCGlasgow

4. spune

5. Mr O

6. Cracker666

7. Doolallysquiff

8. Jonathan007

9. Sarah0817

10. Yes Row

11. Flibster

12. Rhys

13. mremanxx

14. fatboyslim

15. JoeFromWales

16. TomBurtonArt

17. Robti

18. MrShades

19. beanaholic

20.bz99s

21. Kman10

22. sjenner

23. Np123

24. Working Dog

25. NickdeBug

26. Coffee_novice

27. Nod

28. Mogouk

29. stevogums

30. DoubleShot

31. UrbanBumpkin

32. Sean

33. Spukey

34. Sk8-bizarre

35. Chockymonster

36. noelweston

37. Johnealey

38. Froggystyle

39. DannyMontez

40. Jkb89


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

jkb89 said:


> Can someone add me on? Can't copy on my phone for some reason.


Done.


----------



## Instant no more ! (Feb 17, 2015)

1. coffeechap

2. Coldplayer

3. GCGlasgow

4. spune

5. Mr O

6. Cracker666

7. Doolallysquiff

8. Jonathan007

9. Sarah0817

10. Yes Row

11. Flibster

12. Rhys

13. mremanxx

14. fatboyslim

15. JoeFromWales

16. TomBurtonArt

17. Robti

18. MrShades

19. beanaholic

20.bz99s

21. Kman10

22. sjenner

23. Np123

24. Working Dog

25. NickdeBug

26. Coffee_novice

27. Nod

28. Mogouk

29. stevogums

30. DoubleShot

31. UrbanBumpkin

32. Sean

33. Spukey

34. Sk8-bizarre

35. Chockymonster

36. noelweston

37. Johnealey

38. Froggystyle

39. DannyMontez

40. Jkb89

41, Instant no more


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

9 more to go folks


----------



## xygorn (Feb 10, 2015)

1. coffeechap

2. Coldplayer

3. GCGlasgow

4. spune

5. Mr O

6. Cracker666

7. Doolallysquiff

8. Jonathan007

9. Sarah0817

10. Yes Row

11. Flibster

12. Rhys

13. mremanxx

14. fatboyslim

15. JoeFromWales

16. TomBurtonArt

17. Robti

18. MrShades

19. beanaholic

20.bz99s

21. Kman10

22. sjenner

23. Np123

24. Working Dog

25. NickdeBug

26. Coffee_novice

27. Nod

28. Mogouk

29. stevogums

30. DoubleShot

31. UrbanBumpkin

32. Sean

33. Spukey

34. Sk8-bizarre

35. Chockymonster

36. noelweston

37. Johnealey

38. Froggystyle

39. DannyMontez

40. Jkb89

41, Instant no more

42. xygorn


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

8 and counting come on folks


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Ooo, the tension is building lol


----------



## domjon1 (Feb 14, 2013)

1. coffeechap

2. Coldplayer

3. GCGlasgow

4. spune

5. Mr O

6. Cracker666

7. Doolallysquiff

8. Jonathan007

9. Sarah0817

10. Yes Row

11. Flibster

12. Rhys

13. mremanxx

14. fatboyslim

15. JoeFromWales

16. TomBurtonArt

17. Robti

18. MrShades

19. beanaholic

20.bz99s

21. Kman10

22. sjenner

23. Np123

24. Working Dog

25. NickdeBug

26. Coffee_novice

27. Nod

28. Mogouk

29. stevogums

30. DoubleShot

31. UrbanBumpkin

32. Sean

33. Spukey

34. Sk8-bizarre

35. Chockymonster

36. noelweston

37. Johnealey

38. Froggystyle

39. DannyMontez

40. Jkb89

41, Instant no more

42. xygorn

43. domjon

cheers


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

7 more lets get this done folks


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

7 to go.......


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

roll up roll up, just 7 more tickets to get this done, get yourself a chance of an on demand 65mm burr grinder for £8


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Have i won yet, have i


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

you may well do if we get another 7 people


----------



## michal-mi (Aug 29, 2013)

1. coffeechap

2. Coldplayer

3. GCGlasgow

4. spune

5. Mr O

6. Cracker666

7. Doolallysquiff

8. Jonathan007

9. Sarah0817

10. Yes Row

11. Flibster

12. Rhys

13. mremanxx

14. fatboyslim

15. JoeFromWales

16. TomBurtonArt

17. Robti

18. MrShades

19. beanaholic

20.bz99s

21. Kman10

22. sjenner

23. Np123

24. Working Dog

25. NickdeBug

26. Coffee_novice

27. Nod

28. Mogouk

29. stevogums

30. DoubleShot

31. UrbanBumpkin

32. Sean

33. Spukey

34. Sk8-bizarre

35. Chockymonster

36. noelweston

37. Johnealey

38. Froggystyle

39. DannyMontez

40. Jkb89

41, Instant no more

42. xygorn

43. domjon

44. michal-mi


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

make that 6


----------



## Spooks (Feb 20, 2012)

Default

1. coffeechap

2. Coldplayer

3. GCGlasgow

4. spune

5. Mr O

6. Cracker666

7. Doolallysquiff

8. Jonathan007

9. Sarah0817

10. Yes Row

11. Flibster

12. Rhys

13. mremanxx

14. fatboyslim

15. JoeFromWales

16. TomBurtonArt

17. Robti

18. MrShades

19. beanaholic

20.bz99s

21. Kman10

22. sjenner

23. Np123

24. Working Dog

25. NickdeBug

26. Coffee_novice

27. Nod

28. Mogouk

29. stevogums

30. DoubleShot

31. UrbanBumpkin

32. Sean

33. Spukey

34. Sk8-bizarre

35. Chockymonster

36. noelweston

37. Johnealey

38. Froggystyle

39. DannyMontez

40. Jkb89

41, Instant no more

42. xygorn

43. domjon

44. michal-mi

45. Spooks

So 5 to go


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

5 to go.....


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Fook it, I'm in for £8, plenty of people I could give this to as a pressie.

1. coffeechap

2. Coldplayer

3. GCGlasgow

4. spune

5. Mr O

6. Cracker666

7. Doolallysquiff

8. Jonathan007

9. Sarah0817

10. Yes Row

11. Flibster

12. Rhys

13. mremanxx

14. fatboyslim

15. JoeFromWales

16. TomBurtonArt

17. Robti

18. MrShades

19. beanaholic

20.bz99s

21. Kman10

22. sjenner

23. Np123

24. Working Dog

25. NickdeBug

26. Coffee_novice

27. Nod

28. Mogouk

29. stevogums

30. DoubleShot

31. UrbanBumpkin

32. Sean

33. Spukey

34. Sk8-bizarre

35. Chockymonster

36. noelweston

37. Johnealey

38. Froggystyle

39. DannyMontez

40. Jkb89

41, Instant no more

42. xygorn

43. domjon

44. michal-mi

45. Spooks

46. Dylan


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Are we nearly there yet?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Looks like 4 to go.

Payment details will be sent once we reach 50


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

C'mon people!


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

We've stalled. Someone needs to get out and push.


----------



## bz99s (May 30, 2012)

How about you change the price to £8.69?


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Is it limited to one ticket per person?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

oh god , go on then ......

1. coffeechap

2. Coldplayer

3. GCGlasgow

4. spune

5. Mr O

6. Cracker666

7. Doolallysquiff

8. Jonathan007

9. Sarah0817

10. Yes Row

11. Flibster

12. Rhys

13. mremanxx

14. fatboyslim

15. JoeFromWales

16. TomBurtonArt

17. Robti

18. MrShades

19. beanaholic

20.bz99s

21. Kman10

22. sjenner

23. Np123

24. Working Dog

25. NickdeBug

26. Coffee_novice

27. Nod

28. Mogouk

29. stevogums

30. DoubleShot

31. UrbanBumpkin

32. Sean

33. Spukey

34. Sk8-bizarre

35. Chockymonster

36. noelweston

37. Johnealey

38. Froggystyle

39. DannyMontez

40. Jkb89

41, Instant no more

42. xygorn

43. domjon

44. michal-mi

45. Spooks

46. Dylan

47. Mrboots2u


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

If people want a punt who haven't yet I'm more than willing to pay your £8 for the grinder if you win


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

just two more slots now folks

1. coffeechap

2. Coldplayer

3. GCGlasgow

4. spune

5. Mr O

6. Cracker666

7. Doolallysquiff

8. Jonathan007

9. Sarah0817

10. Yes Row

11. Flibster

12. Rhys

13. mremanxx

14. fatboyslim

15. JoeFromWales

16. TomBurtonArt

17. Robti

18. MrShades

19. beanaholic

20.bz99s

21. Kman10

22. sjenner

23. Np123

24. Working Dog

25. NickdeBug

26. Coffee_novice

27. Nod

28. Mogouk

29. stevogums

30. DoubleShot

31. UrbanBumpkin

32. Sean

33. Spukey

34. Sk8-bizarre

35. Chockymonster

36. noelweston

37. Johnealey

38. Froggystyle

39. DannyMontez

40. Jkb89

41, Instant no more

42. xygorn

43. domjon

44. michal-mi

45. Spooks

46. Dylan

47. Mrboots2u

48. Bigben


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

NickdeBug said:


> Is it limited to one ticket per person?


Yes, unless stated in the initial conditions of entry

With so few entries remaining it would not be fair to allow this for this raffle


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks Glenn

Idle curiosity. Wasn't actually planning on another entry


----------



## knightsfield (Sep 22, 2014)

And now just one left

1. coffeechap

2. Coldplayer

3. GCGlasgow

4. spune

5. Mr O

6. Cracker666

7. Doolallysquiff

8. Jonathan007

9. Sarah0817

10. Yes Row

11. Flibster

12. Rhys

13. mremanxx

14. fatboyslim

15. JoeFromWales

16. TomBurtonArt

17. Robti

18. MrShades

19. beanaholic

20.bz99s

21. Kman10

22. sjenner

23. Np123

24. Working Dog

25. NickdeBug

26. Coffee_novice

27. Nod

28. Mogouk

29. stevogums

30. DoubleShot

31. UrbanBumpkin

32. Sean

33. Spukey

34. Sk8-bizarre

35. Chockymonster

36. noelweston

37. Johnealey

38. Froggystyle

39. DannyMontez

40. Jkb89

41, Instant no more

42. xygorn

43. domjon

44. michal-mi

45. Spooks

46. Dylan

47. Mrboots2u

48. Bigben

49. knightsfield


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Then there was one.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Ooooooo who will be the last entrant


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Message primed and ready to send

Please note that payment is via Bank Transfer and Paypal is not permitted

You must enter your Forum Name in the reference field - check the instructions on the PM that you will receive once we reach 50 entrants

There is no reserve list available


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Go on then count me in just to help out


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

1. coffeechap

2. Coldplayer

3. GCGlasgow

4. spune

5. Mr O

6. Cracker666

7. Doolallysquiff

8. Jonathan007

9. Sarah0817

10. Yes Row

11. Flibster

12. Rhys

13. mremanxx

14. fatboyslim

15. JoeFromWales

16. TomBurtonArt

17. Robti

18. MrShades

19. beanaholic

20.bz99s

21. Kman10

22. sjenner

23. Np123

24. Working Dog

25. NickdeBug

26. Coffee_novice

27. Nod

28. Mogouk

29. stevogums

30. DoubleShot

31. UrbanBumpkin

32. Sean

33. Spukey

34. Sk8-bizarre

35. Chockymonster

36. noelweston

37. Johnealey

38. Froggystyle

39. DannyMontez

40. Jkb89

41, Instant no more

42. xygorn

43. domjon

44. michal-mi

45. Spooks

46. Dylan

47. Mrboots2u

48. Bigben

49. knightsfield

50. CamV6


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Final List:

1. coffeechap

2. Coldplayer

3. GCGlasgow

4. spune

5. Mr O

6. Cracker666

7. Doolallysquiff

8. Jonathan007

9. Sarah0817

10. Yes Row

11. Flibster

12. Rhys

13. mremanxx

14. fatboyslim

15. JoeFromWales

16. TomBurtonArt

17. Robti

18. MrShades

19. beanaholic

20. bz99s

21. Kman10

22. sjenner

23. Np123

24. Working Dog

25. NickdeBug

26. Coffee_novice

27. Nod

28. Mogouk

29. stevogums

30. DoubleShot

31. UrbanBumpkin

32. Sean

33. Spukey

34. Sk8-bizarre

35. Chockymonster

36. noelweston

37. Johnealey

38. Froggystyle

39. DannyMontez

40. Jkb89

41, Instant no more

42. xygorn

43. domjon

44. michal-mi

45. Spooks

46. Dylan

47. Mrboots2u

48. Bigben

49. knightsfield

50. CamV6


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

Ta daa...


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

PM with payment details sent

I must remind everyone to use their proper username (eg Instant no more ! has an "!", and domjon1 has a 1 at the end)

It saves me hunting through the thread to ensure you are entered correctly


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Paid









Glenn - as I have been entering these since I had a different name you are set up as a payee already and my old username will be the reference "DEVANS" I am not sure if I can modify it, if its an issue for you I can look into it for future raffles.


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

Paid!


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Paid up.


----------



## knightsfield (Sep 22, 2014)

Paid


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Paid


----------



## bz99s (May 30, 2012)

Ditto


----------



## cracker666 (Jan 17, 2015)

Paid mrboots via paypal.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Fully paid up participant!


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Money sent as ppgift today Bootsy


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

paid .............


----------



## JoeFromWales (Jan 24, 2015)

I can't fit "LIMITED" into the payee name section when I try to set up a payee. Is it OK to leave that off? don't want the money to disappear into the ether!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Yes - no problem


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

JoeFromWales said:


> I can't fit "LIMITED" into the payee name section when I try to set up a payee. Is it OK to leave that off? don't want the money to disappear into the ether!


I'm sure It doesn't matter, i too had to leave it off.


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

All transfered n paid......whoever lands it enjoy!!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

CamV6 said:


> Money sent as ppgift today Bootsy


Boots going to bermuda ....mwahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Jonathan007 (Aug 15, 2012)

Paid, ta all.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Paid @22:49

Good luck all

John


----------



## JoeFromWales (Jan 24, 2015)

Glenn said:


> Yes - no problem


I guessed as much but after several problems with my last bank anything more complicated than a debit card transaction and I break out in a nervous sweat.

Anyway, I certainly believe I have paid. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Steve7 (Dec 19, 2014)

At 50 to 1 you will need it


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Paid, though I couldn't add 'limited' to the end of the name (wouldn't let me).


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Boots going to bermuda ....mwahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


Say hello to Charlie!


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

Steve7 said:


> At 50 to 1 you will need it


Pretty good odds in the world of raffles and lotteries. Someone has to win. And the funds go towards something which we all enjoy and are able to access for free, so why not? The help, advice and information on this website is worth £8 and then some.


----------



## Steve7 (Dec 19, 2014)

It was a flippant comment. It didn't need an explanation. But thanks.


----------



## xygorn (Feb 10, 2015)

Paid!


----------



## mogouk (Feb 4, 2011)

Paid!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Paid up BT


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

Steve7 said:


> It was an irrelevant, pointless comment. It didn't need an explanation. But thanks.


You're welcome.


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

OK I'm paid...

Many thanks to Coffees' Omega and Chap....

Good luck all!


----------



## Spooks (Feb 20, 2012)

Paid


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

Paid


----------



## domjon1 (Feb 14, 2013)

paid good luck all


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

settled


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Paid - good luck everyone, but most of all to me! ;-)


----------



## coffee_novice (Feb 16, 2015)

Is it possible to get the IBAN and the BIC number? My bank wont allow me to make a transfer without. :-(


----------



## Instant no more ! (Feb 17, 2015)

My winning payment has been sent as requested


----------



## Jonathan007 (Aug 15, 2012)

TomBurtonArt said:


> Pretty good odds in the world of raffles and lotteries. Someone has to win. And the funds go towards something which we all enjoy and are able to access for free, so why not? The help, advice and information on this website is worth £8 and then some.


Here here Tom a great forum indeed. Good luck all but most of all what great support of the forum for ALL to enjoy.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Paid,

not talking to anyone if I don't win









I only ever won one raffle, it was for a spray tan.........good you might think.

Not really I'm a milk bottle white Jock, my mates thought it was fecking hilarious.









Good luck all, thanks Chap.


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

Paid, good luck all!


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

All done sir.


----------



## np123 (Dec 15, 2014)

Paid


----------



## jkb89 (Dec 10, 2014)

Paid this morn via MrBoots, sorry for delay chaps.


----------



## Chockymonster (Jan 21, 2013)

All paid


----------



## Instant no more ! (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi Mr coffeechap

When it comes time for the draw , could you do a video for us ?

Would be exciting viewing and I think other may enjoy it as well

Cheers


----------



## michal-mi (Aug 29, 2013)

i just paid £8 for a grinder, what a bargain.

thanks folks, and sorry, but grinder is mine


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Paid, didn't get any email notifications on this


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Good Luck Every One









Damn I should've entered myself, LOL


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

How many more people left to pay?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Can't be many more


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

1 left to pay

Please PM me if you are yet to pay

(and no - we do not name and shame...)


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Glenn said:


> 1 left to pay
> 
> Please PM me if you are yet to pay
> 
> (and no - we do not name and shame...)


Spoiler


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Remaining entrant notified that all others have paid


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

glenn said:


> (and no - we do not name and shame...)


boooooooooo


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm sensing another Friday evening prize draw.

great start to the weekend for someone!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

It's looking likely although the member is out of the country. Hopefully sorted by Friday though

If sorted by then - the draw will take place at 2130 Friday evening

The exact date will be confirmed only when all payments have been received


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

At least that confirms its not me


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The final payment has been made

I will keep you all in suspense until Friday night though









Good luck to all who have entered the draw

The weekend will start well for 1 lucky person!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Cheers Glen good luck everyone and look forward to a spectacular raffle in the coming months, certainly one to watch out for at least&#8230;.


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> Cheers Glen good luck everyone and look forward to a spectacular raffle in the coming months, certainly one to watch out for at least&#8230;.


1. Sean


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

hey you don't need one you have the best grinder known to few


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Is it a speedboat? Please let it be a speedboat


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

as good as a speedboat i think anyway


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Ford sierra and a caravan! Look at what you could have won!!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> Ford sierra and a caravan! Look at what you could have won!!


is it ones of these?










or could it be possibly be one of these....?


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Instant no more ! said:


> Hi Mr coffeechap
> 
> When it comes time for the draw , could you do a video for us ?
> 
> ...


Don't be daft! You'll be suggesting an hour of prime time TV next.... just to watch a few random numbers being generated!

There is no entertainment value in that!

Next you'll be saying that ordinary people will go along to sit in a studio for half a day just to watch the 30 seconds bit where the numbers come out!

Are you mad man? It'll never happen....... Never!!!!

Oh whoops... apparently it has!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

a little teaser, no spoilers please


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

LOL... I most certainly know what this is now... and will MOST CERTAINLY be entering...

Very excited!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

MrShades said:


> LOL... I most certainly know what this is now... and will MOST CERTAINLY be entering...
> 
> Very excited!


thought you might


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> a little teaser, no spoilers please
> 
> View attachment 12144


Glad i've deliberately avoided winning raffles until now, they will be mine


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> a little teaser, no spoilers please
> 
> View attachment 12144


penis rings in assorted sizes - genius !


----------



## Beanaholic (Feb 2, 2015)

working dog said:


> penis rings in assorted sizes - genius !


Damn, even if I were to win 8 of them would be no good to me


----------



## knightsfield (Sep 22, 2014)

Don't worry I'm sure you could sell on the big ones.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

knightsfield said:


> Don't worry I'm sure you could sell on the big ones.


Owned!


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> a little teaser, no spoilers please
> 
> View attachment 12144


That's a raffle I'll be entering for sure!


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> a little teaser, no spoilers please
> 
> View attachment 12144


Are you paddling your wares again


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Geordie Boy said:


> Are you paddling your wares again


No not at all, lm sourcing new


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

coffeechap said:


> a little teaser, no spoilers please
> 
> View attachment 12144


0_0

If I miss the entry for that I'm going to be very upset.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> No not at all, lm sourcing new


Fantastic, we all know how you like a seal a good deal for the forum


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

GeeS you are so right


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

working dog said:


> penis rings in assorted sizes - genius !


That's what I thought, before he posted the seals I was going to guess...........

A pony


----------



## Sean (Jun 20, 2014)

I always thought it would be a fun idea to randomise a final list of 49 raffle entrants, publish it, and the winner is the third ball drawn in the lottery. That way, we could all watch the draw live and it would be on Prime Time TV!


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

^this


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Is the raffle on tonight?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Nod said:


> Is the raffle on tonight?


Dunno, forgot all about it myself (as I doubt I'll win since I never do..







)

To the winner (when it's drawn..) Congrats. You jammy git


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Sure is

Be here at 2130 for the live draw


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

As a reminder of how the raffle is drawn;

We enter our list of entrants into random.org

We then randomise the entries

The random list is then randomised 1 more time

The winner of tonight's raffle will be the person in position 27 (today's date) after the second randomisation

Good luck to all who have entered!


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

V exciting!


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Nod said:


> V exciting!


You're position 27 prior to the two randomisation processes!


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Hope it's an omen!!


----------



## cracker666 (Jan 17, 2015)

Its like national lottery


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The draw is about to begin

I'd like to start by thanking *coffeechap* for arranging this raffle and for working with *Coffee Omega* to source tonight's raffle prize - a DIP grinder


----------



## cracker666 (Jan 17, 2015)

Yeahh


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The first randomisation has been completed

Stay tuned as the next post will reveal the winner


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The winner of tonight's raffle was the member in line 27 after 2 successive randomisations

Congratulations to *domjon1* for winning a DIP grinder!

Please contact *coffeechap* to arrange delivery of this item

Thank you to all who entered







and commiserations to those who were not successful on this occasion

The Word and Excel versions of the draw and randomisations are linked


----------



## cracker666 (Jan 17, 2015)

Well done


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Massive congrats domjon1!! Hope the grinder is great!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Well done domjon1


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Didn't want it anyway..









Congrats to domjon1, commiserations to everyone else


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Get in Dom!!!!

Hope it improves your cups flavour!!


----------



## Spooks (Feb 20, 2012)

Well done that man


----------



## domjon1 (Feb 14, 2013)

Glenn said:


> The winner of tonight's raffle was the member in line 27 after 2 successive randomisations
> 
> Congratulations to *domjon1* for winning a DIP grinder!
> 
> ...


No Way!!!!

I've just done literally the campest dance ever around the living room shrieking "I've won, I've won"

Absolutely bloody chuffed !!!!!! Thanks so much for organising it and for everybody who entered.

I've been earnestly muddling along with my Barazta Encore ever since I bought a Classic off the forum last year...finally I get a jump up the ladder.

Bloody Brilliant


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

domjon1 said:


> No Way!!!!
> 
> I've just done literally the campest dance ever around the living room shrieking "I've won, I've won"
> 
> ...


Congrats! Enjoy


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Well done Domjon1...hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I didn't win ????? Aw balls.......

A great post Domjon , super deserving winner


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Congrats Domjon and sounds like you going to enjoy it and the forum gets a donation into the bargain.

Many thanks Dave for organising and Glenn for providing the independant draw and a bit of fun along the way.

John


----------



## domjon1 (Feb 14, 2013)

thanks everybody, very decent of you all.

It will be well used and well looked after


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

Congratulations


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Congratulations.

Wonderful feeling to win a raffle. Maybe I'll get to try it one day.


----------



## mogouk (Feb 4, 2011)

well done dom, enjoy your prize mate!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Congrats dude!!


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

Just got in... Congratulations to Dom...

Better luck next time everyone else!

And many thanks to David and Coffee Omega for their work, and Glen for running the draw.


----------



## domjon1 (Feb 14, 2013)

sjenner said:


> And many thanks to David and Coffee Omega for their work, and Glen for running the draw.


Indeed. I was a bit generic in my thanks last night amid all the excitement so special thanks to the sponsor,the procurer and the administrator


----------



## Jonathan007 (Aug 15, 2012)

Very well done domjon1!


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Congratulations! Make sure you post pictures!


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Congrats DJ1


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Another winner ,well done dude !


----------



## xygorn (Feb 10, 2015)

I wonder how many of us that were drooling over it are going to just buy themselves one in the near future...


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

domjon1 said:


> No Way!!!!
> 
> I've just done literally the campest dance ever around the living room shrieking "I've won, I've won"
> 
> ...


well done mate, keep us updated with the grinder and how you get on...

A new thread in the grinder section maybe?


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Well done Dom enjoy. Really look forward to reading your experiences with it


----------



## doolallysquiff (Jul 26, 2014)

Well done Dom. Let us know how you get on with it.


----------



## domjon1 (Feb 14, 2013)

Mr O said:


> well done mate, keep us updated with the grinder and how you get on...
> 
> A new thread in the grinder section maybe?


Yep will do.


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

Screw you all. I'm going to coffeegeek.

>:[email protected]


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Well done Dom


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Congrratulations Dom

Enjoy the grinder


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Very good idea Sean!!!!



Sean said:


> I always thought it would be a fun idea to randomise a final list of 49 raffle entrants, publish it, and the winner is the third ball drawn in the lottery. That way, we could all watch the draw live and it would be on Prime Time TV!


----------



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Congrats DOM for winning this fabulous grinder, its on way to you this week. Hopefully before the weekend!

We have exciting new competitions, give-aways, and raffles running up to summer 2015. Follow us on twitter @coffeeomega and like us on FB to get up to date information.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Really looking forward to hearing your thoughts on this grinder, well done and enjoy


----------



## domjon1 (Feb 14, 2013)

coffee_omega said:


> Congrats DOM for winning this fabulous grinder, its on way to you this week. Hopefully before the weekend!
> 
> We have exciting new competitions, give-aways, and raffles running up to summer 2015. Follow us on twitter @coffeeomega and like us on FB to get up to date information.


Cheers looking forward to having a play. Will report back early next week


----------



## domjon1 (Feb 14, 2013)

There's a new guitar in town...and I must say he's making a great impression










Couple of quick pics...will do a proper write up after a couple of days use suffice to say on first impressions it's the dogs bollocks







Fits in very nicely too though the Encore looks a little intimidated

























Thanks again everyone for making it possible.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Looks great Dom, good job you have that extra height !


----------



## domjon1 (Feb 14, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Looks great Dom, good job you have that extra height !


yep that's a convenient cut-out for sure.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Nice set up. Liking the sight of the coffee compass bag. Obviously a man of good taste!


----------

